# Plastisol Transfer Training



## ProudMammaDecals (Jun 28, 2012)

I have been making one and 2 color heat press plastisol transfers for a while now. I want to start doing some that have a white under base, but every time I try one the top color and the white blend together while on the heat press. I also want to start doing some cmyk plastisol heat transfers. Is there anyone out there that offers training or classes on how to do this?


----------

